# How much gravel? in 125 Gallon 6 foot Tank?



## Jackwalz (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi, To make a long story short. 
I had a very nice set up in my 125 gallon 6 foot Central American Tank with two very good Ehim fliters 2226 and a 2017, I learnd a lesson the hard way. We had power issues on our block a week ago, I didn't relize the problems until it was to late. Suddenly when I came in to my fish tank room one day I relized the all fish looked bloated like on top for air. I did a 50% water change even thogh I did one less then a week before and I did one every 2-3 weeks reliqously. 
They all looked better and normal the next morning, I got home from work and boom. one fish was dead and a few others where and thier way up to heaven. I fast set up the only other tank I have extra (10gal) and saved only two fish two sun cats and one huge pleco, they are doing good but I need to get them back to there big home fast. These fish are big I have them for more then a year and they got big. I did all the tests twice , and everything was negitive nirates, nitrates, amonia ph. 
I guess what happend was, since I was a very bad boy and didn't clean my filter for a year and fooling my self thinking doing regular water changes will help. But since the power was weak I guess the build up in the filters and later I was thinking mabe even the heaters werent working properly shocked the fish. So I decided to be safe and do a complete do over I opend the filters and boy did I find a mess there. I changed everything in the filter and I decided to change the gravel because there was to much dirt down there.

How much Gravle do you use for a six 125 gallon foot tank?


----------



## garett1020 (Apr 8, 2009)

i used 125 pounds and it came out good. it filled above the plastic stuff along the bottom of my 125


----------



## Jackwalz (Jan 17, 2008)

I called a few pet shops and they all said the same thing. What your saying. 1lb per gallon.

Thanks.


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

I recommend pool filter sand as you are completely changing over the tank. You will be more happy with the look in the long run and it wont run your price up that much more. Plus the fish love the sand as it more mimics its natural setting.


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

I changed out my gravel for sand a few weeks ago in my 125. It looks awesome and the fish do love it. I have found the 1 pound per gallon rule a little too much for my taste. If you don't leave near the retailer, I would buy the full amount and then take back what you don't need. If you use pool filter sand no problem, it doesn't cost much. I actually purchased eco complete since I have frontosa. It buffers the water and looks sweet. Good luck!


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

I think I used perhaps 50-60lbs of Estes "shallow stream" gravel in our 125.... 125lbs is waaaaaaaay too much.

I wanted to go with sand (and actually bought 150lbs of sand), but the waste trapping properties of gravel actually seemed attractive, since we have a crazy huge sailfin pleco. I just gravel vac her up.

-Ryan


----------



## msjinkzd (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html


----------

